# first stuck



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

I bought a 2005 Polaris ATP 500 4x4. 290 hours. I also bought a 50" Moose blade. I used a Husky garden tractor for snow removal the last few years. What a pain. 
Anyway, it is like night and day using the ATP, except I have to get used to its larger size in tight places. I also have to get used to the fact that it is possible to get stuck even with it. This is our first big snowfall (blizzard) that I have used it in. I was trying to punch a hole in a 4 foot drift on a sidewalk. Rammed it a few times with the blade raised
. Made about 3 foot of progress on each ramming. All of a sudden, I realized it was stuck. Had all 4 wheels on an ice patch I didn't know was there. It slid sideways and there I sat. A little salt and a bit of digging and I was on my way again, though. I guess the ATP is an acquired skill.  
All in all I am pleased. Had to pull off though because the wind has picked up to 35 mph and the drives are filling back up right away. I'll give her a good run tomorrow though.
I can foresee situations where a good snowblower attachment will come in handy. Maybe next year when I can afford a second 4x4.


----------

